# I don't care where a photo is taken either



## Chiller (Aug 18, 2008)

From the Toronto zoo.


----------



## Corbin Lane (Aug 18, 2008)

I LOVE the expression on the 4th one. I don't know If I like the 6th one because those type of photos are everywhere.


----------



## photo28 (Aug 18, 2008)

Those are truly some of the greatest photos I've seen. Wow! I could care less if you were at a zoo or dying of dehydration in Africa, they are simply beautiful pictures.


----------



## photo28 (Aug 18, 2008)

Look at the great photos us retards can take all you against zoo photography. I'd like to see you all get a better shot than these.


----------



## photo28 (Aug 18, 2008)

Like I said in Lostprophets thread, you guys should combine your zoo pics and make a calendar witha new animal on each page, it'll sell like crazy! :hail:


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Aug 18, 2008)

Absolutely brilliant work! 

I love the fourth one the most; but the entire series is solid. Excellent stuff! Great emotions captured in the eyes throughout the entire series.


----------



## photo28 (Aug 18, 2008)

BTW- what camera and lens is this taken with, Rebel XTi? and lens?


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Aug 18, 2008)

good gravy.. very nice.  I smell a POTM nod coming your way.


----------



## kundalini (Aug 18, 2008)

All good my man, but you know that #3 is special.  However, I hadn't seen #6 before.

The whole lot is, as suggested, worthy of a calendar.  You and a few others should bang heads and put one out.


----------



## STICKMAN (Aug 18, 2008)

WOW, some of the best work i have seen in here in a while animal wise. Great eye, Great skills and when are you bringing us more eye candy???? TOP NOTCH WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Mango (Aug 18, 2008)

Impressive shots. Thought-provoking and inspiring. They really convey more than average levels of character.


----------



## 250Gimp (Aug 19, 2008)

All awesome shots Chiller!!!

#3 is my absolute favorite, the lighting is amazing!
#6 is my next favorite.

But, like I said, They are all Awesome!!


----------



## Chiller (Aug 20, 2008)

photo28 said:


> BTW- what camera and lens is this taken with, Rebel XTi? and lens?


 These are different. The first 5 with with the XTI and Sigma 500mm.   I cant remember the last three, but Im pretty sure I used my Canon Rebel.  I can check it out and let you know.   

Thanks for all your kind words and comments.   I appreciate you all taking the time.


----------



## Antarctican (Aug 20, 2008)

What a spectacular selection of 'big cat' shots!  Wow!


----------



## Overread (Aug 20, 2008)

Number 3 is definatly special!

and as of today I shall never open another Chiller or LP nature thread again - ever


I just can't take it any more -- its too good!
especially when its shot after shot after shot! --- good to see the XTI working its quality!


----------



## Robstar1619 (Aug 20, 2008)

Amazing pics indeed:thumbup:


----------



## photo28 (Aug 20, 2008)

I find the last three to be my favorites... well thats hard because I love all of them!


----------



## doenoe (Aug 20, 2008)

awesome set once again. I just love the fact that you cant see that these are captive animals. I really should have visited Toronto zoo when i was there........ah well, maybe next time.


----------



## WarpFactorVIII (Aug 20, 2008)

Excellent work. Great use of light and you captured each of their expressions perfectly.


----------



## Chiller (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks again to everyone for your kind words.  Really appreciate you taking the time. 
Daan...if you ever come back to Toronto, I will take you here...k?


----------



## doenoe (Aug 22, 2008)

ok


----------



## lostprophet (Aug 22, 2008)

its hard to pick between 2,3 & 5 but I'd go for #3 if pushed


----------

